# Repertoire discussion



## Hermanberntzen (Oct 17, 2011)

Johann Sebastian Bach among with William Byrd, Robert Schumann & Edvard Grieg is my personal favorite composer(s). Unfortunately my current Johann Sebastian Bach repertoire isnt as vast as id like. What i can play from Johann Sebastian Bach by far is hes "Aria" from the "Goldberg Variations", the Contrapunctus number one from "The art of the Fugue" and hes Fugue from "WTC.2 BWV.878". Id be thankfull for any suggestions that you would have so i can enlarge my repertoire.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Try some of the two part inventions. They are very short and in a variety of keys. The most famous is probably #8 in F Major.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the toccatas. They're not overly difficult and are concise, one movement pieces that (to me) are fun to play. Where's Rasa been?


----------

